
A Gentle Introduction to Compile-Time Computing (2017) - cracauer
https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/a-gentle-introduction-to-compile-time-computing-part-1-d4d96099cea0
======
cracauer
Every time you make one assumption when coding, you leave it in one place and
never spread it to other code pieces. Everybody wants to do that, but it is
all easier said than done with current tools.

Writeup comes in parts:

1: [https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/a-gentle-introduction-
to-...](https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/a-gentle-introduction-to-compile-
time-computing-part-1-d4d96099cea0)

2: [https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/a-gentle-introduction-
to-...](https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/a-gentle-introduction-to-compile-
time-computing-part-2-cb0a46f6cfe8)

Part 3 finishing, soon.

